# NREMT Test



## mwest75 (Jul 1, 2008)

I just prchased a book with a sample test for the NREMT B exam. One of the questions is?

Your unconscious patient is a diabetic with fruity odor. What drug should you administer. 

A. O2
B. Glucagon 
C. Oral Glucose
D. Epinephrine

As a basic I (A. O2)

The book says Glucagon Intramuscular is the best answer. Everything I can find says this is wrong. I have also found numerous typos and double questions on the same page. It is published by Kaplan. 

Any thoughts. :wacko:


----------



## GonnaBeEMT (Jul 1, 2008)

O2 is all you could give as a basic because the patient is unconscious.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 1, 2008)

GonnaBeEMT said:


> O2 is all you could give as a basic because the patient is unconscious.



Not to mention, fruity odor generally denotes hyperglycemia.  Both oral glucose and glucagon, if you were allowed to administer as a basic would not help things, as they're for hypoglycemia.  Epinephrine isn't going to lower blood glucose either.

Basically, mwest, the book is wrong this time.  You were correct.  Does it at least tell you why it wants you to give glucagon?


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 2, 2008)

Sapphyre said:


> Not to mention, fruity odor generally denotes hyperglycemia. Both oral glucose and glucagon, if you were allowed to administer as a basic would not help things, as they're for hypoglycemia. Epinephrine isn't going to lower blood glucose either.
> 
> Basically, mwest, the book is wrong this time. You were correct. Does it at least tell you why it wants you to give glucagon?


 yeah thats true...as a diabetic i 100% confirm this...also beingsomeone with common sense. O2 is all you can give since most medics can't even give insulin. don't worry just about every practice book i have ever read has atleat a few errors in it....makes me wonder.


----------



## Jon (Jul 2, 2008)

are you 100% sure the test is for NREMT-B? Sounds like a NREMT-P test.


----------



## BossyCow (Jul 2, 2008)

I read it as EMT-I but the answer is still wrong.


----------



## mwest75 (Jul 2, 2008)

It is a basic book. I study each day at lunch and have found numerous other typos. I have a medic that works with me and he said the same thing. Do any of you have any other books you would recommend for study purposes. I plan on testing (NREMT) in the two weeks.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 2, 2008)

I used the following.
http://www.amazon.com/SUCCESS-EMT-Basic-Success-Across-Boards/dp/0132253968

There were a couple of incorrect answers, and at least one question where it had the incorrect answer, but the right explanation.  It happens sometimes.

BTW, I passed, first time.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 2, 2008)

huuuuuh...i said it twice and I'll say it again. Mosby's EMT-B cert and prep review...available at most book stores.


----------



## Uthman-KSA (Jul 18, 2008)

mwest75 said:


> I just prchased a book with a sample test for the NREMT B exam. One of the questions is?
> 
> Your unconscious patient is a diabetic with fruity odor. What drug should you administer.
> A. O2
> ...


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 18, 2008)

Uthman-KSA said:


> mwest75 said:
> 
> 
> > I just prchased a book with a sample test for the NREMT B exam. One of the questions is?
> ...


----------

